
Twitter traffic mentioning Benghazi has exploded – 612356 tweets in ~44 hours - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/conspirator0/status/1212629751787085824
======
gharding
I’m not sure why this is here, but what I found most interesting about this is
the depth of the nested “fake news” or propagandistic distortion it
represents. The reason Benghazi is being retweeted so much is because
Democrats are trying to associate the Iranian action against the Baghdad
embassy as “Trump’s Benghazi” in an effort to make an attack against him by
means of trying to turn Benghazi against him (Alinsky tactics 101), while also
deflecting and polluting what happened in the Benghazi incident.

What this “twitter storm” really represents that most people have seemingly
not yet come to understand, is that it is a skirmish or battle in a new
generation of warfare for the “hearts and minds” of the unaware masses of
“voters”.

War used to mostly be about log lines and materiel and throwing men against
each other to die for the ruling class, but in the psychological warfare
battlefield of the nuclear world of {current_year}, it’s all about moving the
minds of the masses of “democratic voters”. The new weapons are volleys of
deflection and gaslighting that will commence until regular people can’t make
heads from tails anymore and they basically go insane and can easily be moved
and herded by a global ruling class to serve their interests, as we have
increasingly been witnessing over the last few years. It’s an effect caused by
even the most “educated” people not being able to make rational, observable
sense of, integrate or reconcile things anymore as effects are so pervasive
now that they have caused the willful deconstruction of the very foundation of
logic, order, and structure itself; mass gaslighting.

Everything has become intentionally more noise than signal to evade and
provide cover while also destroying from within by those whose aim is
precisely that, destruction from within.

